# Father in laws Hiawatha.



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 2, 2009)

I am inheriting my father in laws Hiawatha. He recently passed away and as my wife is an only child I am the son her parents never had and thus inheriting his old bike.

Here is what I know about it;
It has a tank, rack and head lamp. I think it might have a speedometer but do not know if it is original to the bike or something added later. I know he used it when he was a paper boy.

Here is what I do not know;
What year it was built, how do I find this out? Would the serial number tell me? I also do not know where it was made or where it was purchased from. Where were these bikes sold? Were they sold from bike shops, hardware stores, departement stores, etc? 

What I would like to do with it is restore it to rideable condition and may try riding it. It has been sitting in a basement for at least 20 years and has barely been moved and has not been ridden. If it has rust on it what is the best way to clean/repair it? Should I touch up the paint, especially if it has surface rust? Most home improvement centers can match any color of paint that I could want. But I do not want to ruin the nostalgia and petina of the bike. Not to mention ruin the honor and memory of a great man. I think he would like the bike to be used and ridden again and would not have a problem with me restoring it to be able to ride it. I just don't want to affect any historic value the bike may have, knowing that these bikes are what I think to be kind of rare.

I am also looking for information on these bikes. I have not had much luck with identifying when this bike was made or even what particular model it might be. I do not know when my father in law got the bike, but he was born in 1939. I think he got it either as a pre-teen or shortly after turning 13. So figure sometime between 1945 and 1955. When these were made was the year they were built or the model number part of a number etched into the frame? If it was, where on the frame might I find it? Are there any web links I can check out regarding the history and information about Hiawatha's?


----------



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 2, 2009)

The bike is 200 miles from me. I had my mother in law take a look at it for me. Here is what else I know about it;
It is black and red. 
The head badge has the indian head and says Hiawatha. 
The seat has the "rail" that araps around the back of it and has the big springs.
There is something on the top frame tube and maybe the tank, but she can not see what it says, it is really faded. 
He likely got the bike when he was 7 or 8, so around 1946/47. He used it for his paper route up until he got married which was in 1963 for his paper route. After which my in laws used a car. 
My mother in law also has a Hiawatha that her parents bought from Gambles. It stands to reason my father in law's parents bought his at Gambles as well. They are both from the same area, LaSalle/Peru, Illinois area.


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Sep 2, 2009)

A pictuer is worth a thousand words. Post some photos and I'm sure all your questions will be answered.
Welcome to the world of vintage bicycles and be carful, it's addicting. Ask anyone of our spouses. Ronn


----------



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 26, 2009)

I finally took photos of the Hiawatha I inherited from my father in law. I posted about it in my blog. Here is the link: http://historyandculturebybicycle.blogspot.com/2009/09/history-and-culture-by-bicycle-part-189.html

I have several questions, starting with:
1. What year is this model?
2. What model is it?
3. What is the box device on the frame?
4. What is the button on the tank for? It does push in as you can see in the one photo.
5. Is the speedomter original to the bike?
6. The  sticker on the tank says TEXAN on it. was that original? The sticker is paper and is peeling off.
7. Should I start with clean and refurbish so it can be ridden now and move on to fully restore later?
8. What things can be replaced with newer items that wil not affect the charm and value of the bike? For example the handle bar grips are in really bad shape and really need to be replaced. Should I try to find some for a Hiawatha or does it make a differance?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 26, 2009)

seems like you found the years 46/47 Not sure what the model is  but its a cleavland welding company bicycle. The box on the frame is a battery box and there should be a wire from the box to a headlight that attaches to the front of the fork but your missing the headlight. The button on the tank is a horn. The speedo prob isn't original but its a neat accessory, If I were you i'd clean it and ride it. Oh the chainguard is wrong for the bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 26, 2009)

prob looks like this, also the battery box may not be original with the bike. The light prob would have been powered from the tank http://www.bargainjohn.com/t060cBicycle.htm


----------



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 27, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> seems like you found the years 46/47 Not sure what the model is  but its a cleavland welding company bicycle. The box on the frame is a battery box and there should be a wire from the box to a headlight that attaches to the front of the fork but your missing the headlight. The button on the tank is a horn. The speedo prob isn't original but its a neat accessory, If I were you i'd clean it and ride it. Oh the chainguard is wrong for the bike.




What tells us it is 46/47 and it was manufactured by Cleveland? If/since the speedo or the battery box are not original is it better to remove them? What do you mean the chain guard is wrong? Is it not a Hiawatha Chaingaurd, or it is but not meant for this particular model of bike? In other words the chain guard came from a differant Hiawatha model?


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 27, 2009)

the chainguard either was an aftermarket or came off another bike. You dont have to remove the speedo I'd keep it and find the missing parts to it. Well you said you did the math about the bike and the age of your father inlaw and the year he received the bike.


----------



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 27, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> the chainguard either was an aftermarket or came off another bike. You dont have to remove the speedo I'd keep it and find the missing parts to it. Well you said you did the math about the bike and the age of your father inlaw and the year he received the bike.




Did some Hiawatha's not come with chain guards? Perhaps they were an option? Or is it more likely something happened to the original and it was replaced with the one on there now?

Didn't Shelby and Cleveland and the other 2 manufacturers of Hiawatha's build them at the same time? Or when one stopped building them another company started?

Are there instructions on how to take the tank apart so I can see what is inside and whether the button is for a light or horn?

Right now the bike is still at my mother in laws house. Transporting it will be a bit of a challenge. I have a bike carrier, but it is not meant for a bike as heavy as the Hiawatha. I am going to have to tie it down inside my in laws minivan and transport it to Sioux City so I can start the refurbish process.

The first thing I am going to do when I get it here is take it apart, carefuly, and clean everything. I'll use CLR to clean the rust. I will hopefully figure out what the tank button is for, a light or a horn. If it is for a horn I will re-wire it so it works, if it is for a light I will have to get a replacement light for it. To have it put back together and in rideable condition I will take it to my local bike shop and have them put it back together for me with new tubes, tires, chain, bottom bracket, headset, hub bearings, etc.

Thank you for all the help so far.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 27, 2009)

did you look at the link i posted the correct chainguard is in the picture.the horn is different than what think it may be. YOu might just be able to put batteries in it and it'll work. The toughest challenge is finding the correct light that goes on the fork.


----------



## Freemason Cyclist (Sep 27, 2009)

militarymonark said:


> did you look at the link i posted the correct chainguard is in the picture.the horn is different than what think it may be. YOu might just be able to put batteries in it and it'll work. The toughest challenge is finding the correct light that goes on the fork.




I did look at the link. I see the differance in the chainguard. But I still do not know whether or not bicycles built back then were sold with or with out the chainguard as an option. Were they offered as an option or were all bicycles built then sold with a chainguard on them?

I do not see a horn though in any of the pics in the link you posted. Was the horn concealed inside the tank? I do see the light in the pictures on the lnik you posted seems to be attached to the ring piece in front of the head tube. The Hiawatha I have has that ring still intact. I take it was for the bolt to go through to fasten the light in place.


----------

